# El gobierno ordenó la baja de fibertel en 3 meses



## alejandro electronica (Ago 19, 2010)

Buen día. Les traigo algunas malas noticias para todos los argentinos que poseen internet.


_De Vido anunció que la compañía deberá dejar de prestar sus servicios en 90 días por haber “usurpado” la licencia; los usuarios tendrán que elegir un nuevo proveedor; “Ya no existe más Fibertel”, dijo_

En medio de la batalla mediática entre el Gobierno y el Grupo Clarín, el ministro de Planificación Federal, Julio De Vido, anunció la caducidad de Fibertel, firma que prestaba servicios de Internet, por lo que deberá dejar de operar en 90 días.

El funcionario firmó que los usuarios de la firma deberán migrar hacia otros operadores de Internet. “Ya no existe más Fibertel”, dijo De Vido basado en la resolución 100 que publicará esa cartera. El ministro afirmó que la empresa de Clarín “incumplió la ley nacional” y que “usurpó” la licencia, “que estaba siendo usada en forma ilegal”.

“Su fusión con Cablevisión nunca fue aprobada por el Estado Nacional”, sostuvo el funcionario durante una conferencia de prensa que brindó en el microcine del Palacio de Hacienda.

A comienzos de este mes, la agencia estatal Télam difundió que la Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones (CNC), detrás de la que está el secretario de Comercio Interior, Guillermo Moreno, daría a conocer una resolución que ordena a Cablevisión “abstenerse” de ofrecer el servicio porque es una “distribuidora de TV por cable y no cuenta con licencia para operar en el área de las telecomunicaciones”.

La supuesta resolución ordenaba, siempre según la agencia estatal, que Cablevisión debería “abstenerse de contratar nuevos usuarios o modificar los servicios que se están dando”.

Esa información se conoció la misma semana en que, en su calidad de vicepresidente de la Asociación de Empresarios Argentinos (AEA), el máximo ejecutivo del grupo Clarín, Héctor Magnetto, participó de una reunión de esa entidad y la Unión Industrial Argentina (UIA). Magnetto también fue anfitrión en su casa de un encuentro de los principales dirigentes del Peronismo Federal y de Pro, dos fuerzas políticas opositoras.

La empresa dijo entonces a LA NACION: “Se trata de una medida claramente abusiva y enmarcada en el plan de trabas y hostigamiento administrativo del Gobierno contra Cablevisión. La resolución es violatoria de los derechos de la empresa como continuadora universal de Fibertel. Esta absorción societaria se realizó en 2002, mucho antes de la fusión con Multicanal, y fue aprobada por la Inspección General de Justicia (IGJ), que es el organismo competente para este tipo de operaciones”.

La fusión de Cablevisión y Multicanal se anunció en septiembre de 2006 y también incluyó otros emprendimientos vinculados con ambas compañías: Fibertel, Teledigital, Prima (empresa de acceso a Internet dueña de Flash), Ciudad Internet y Fullzero.

La fusión fue aprobada por la Secretaría de Comercio Interior y la Comisión Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia (CNDC). Casi cuatro años más tarde, el Gobierno considera ahora que aquellas compañías no pueden hacer converger sus operaciones.

No es la primera medida de este tipo. La CNC impuso el mes pasado multas de $ 2,5 millones a Cablevisión y Multicanal “por haber concertado un reparto de mercado en la ciudad de Santa Fe en relación con el servicio de televisión por cable”. En tanto, el Comité Federal de Radiodifusión (Comfer) resolvió quitarle a Cablevisión las licencias para operar en varias ciudades del país con el argumento de que no puede tener más de un permiso por localidad.

Fuente: LANACION.COM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2010)

Se la "venderán" a un testaferro y listo


----------

